# Upgraded Stems for RC LawnMower Wheels & Downgraded Operator



## CalgaryPT (Jun 24, 2020)

I was surprized somewhat at what I noticed with my RC Lawnmower on what must be its 20th run. Yesterday after doing the lawn I saw a front caster was leaning to one side. I pulled it apart and sure enough the 1/2" All Thread caster stem was bent by almost 3/4" of an inch. I recall running into things, but must have really underestimated these motors and the momentum behind its 170 lbs (now that I have a small crane scale I know its weight).

I don't have a pic of the 3/4" bend in the All Thread because I straightened it out. However, before replacing it I thought it best to inspect the other caster. That was bent too, although not as much (see pic). So with that in mind I made my way to Bolt Supply House to pick up some stronger All Thread. Turns out they don't carry "G8" All Thread anymore (or it is harder to find). Instead they sell ASTM A307 Grade B, ASTM F1554 Grades 36, 55, and 105, and a few others. Not sure which one I got as I already lost the receipt, but it's roughly Grade 8.

One thing I'm learning as I get older is to plan for failure/improvement. My 1/2" All Thread goes through Acetal bushings fitted inside 1/8" wall pipe. The casters themselves have bearings so technically the bushings aren't required. But I did this intentionally on the off chance that something like this could happen. If the upgraded All Thread doesn't solve the problem, I can remove the bushing and move to 3/4" All Thread.

On the positive side the Acetal bushings I turned on the lathe are holding up great, and I got to use my shop crane to lift the mower, making the repair easy.

I'll have to humble up and downgrade (flatten) the response curve on the transmitter joysticks. These powerful motors just ain't a good idea in the hands of an old fat guy in a yard filled with obstacles.


----------



## thriller007 (Jun 30, 2020)

I want to see a video of this thing mowing!


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 30, 2020)

thriller007 said:


> I want to see a video of this thing mowing!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 30, 2020)

Here you go then....quality isn't very good; it is from my CCTV.

I was sitting inside at the kitchen table with the controls. Even sitting down I still drive like I am drunk (which I wasn't). I do need to lower the wheels a bit though. But my wife hates it when I cut it too short.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 6, 2020)

Pete, you're not finished yet!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 6, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Pete, you're not finished yet!


That's pretty nice. 

But I think what I need next on mine is a different kind of detector. The other day I was having a traction issue when I was in the far corner of the yard. I couldn't see what the issue was from the deck so I hit the throttle to free it. Turns out the wheel was spinning in a fresh yard pickle left by our Portuguese Water Dog. The wheel spun and flung poop right at me. What a mess.

Pretty embarrassing. Have to remember to "do the rounds" with a shovel next time before I bring it out.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 6, 2020)

Maybe a design competition from an automated pooper scooper is in order.  See what kind of ideas people come up with.  Cow Catcher for dog poo?  Maybe all's you need are mud flaps LOL.

LOL.....  I searched...... You can actually get an aroma sensor for an Autrindo.  Now there's a project for @Johnwa.


----------

